# SONY Trinitron KV-32V26 PS Card problem



## jools (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey folks. I have a 32" Sony Trinitron with a fried power supply card. The card number is A-1316-261A. It also has the number 1-659-752-41 on the back. The card has no output, and therefore, the tv isn't turning on at all. After a visual inspection of the card I have noticed that C613 is popped. It is a ceramic capacitor, but I have no idea what the value is in order to replace it. Does anybody know where I can get my hands on some schematics for this board, or to otherwise come up with a value for C613? Thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi jools


Here's a great site for schematics. 




https://www.manualsparadise.com/AboutOurStore.do;jsessionid=79EA873C4DA4B747D2A63DBECF4590CC

Good luck !


----------



## jools (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks man! I'll check it out and keep you posted.


----------



## jools (Jul 31, 2008)

So I got my hand on the Sony Service Manual (which is pretty good I might add) and checked the schematics. Turns out that C613 is 1000 pF. I'm going to swap out the capacitor after the weekend. I did a little more reading as well, and apparently when the cap goes it also takes the fusible resistor with it. I'll check it when I'm changing the cap and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

make sure you get the proper voltage rating. hopefully the manual tells you tha too!

If you put an underrated voltage then it will just fry again!!

1000pF is also 1nF .. in case you have problems finding it.


----------



## Setag (Apr 8, 2010)

Jools...I too have a fried a capacitor for the same sony power supply 1-659-752-41. The capacitor that's blown on mine was C615 (393 J 630). How's your fix coming and what did you find out about the fusable resistor? Could you help me locate the Sony manual as well so that I can determine the value on the C615? Any help is appreciated...Setag


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

393 J 630

393 = 39 + 3 0's, measured in pF, so 39000 pF or 39 nF

http://stason.org/TULARC/pc/how_to_read_capacitor_codes.html

J = tolerance ( +/- 5%)

630 = Voltage Rating (630V dc)


----------



## jools (Jul 31, 2008)

So I've changed the cap out, and as I thought the fusible resistor was also shot. So I've replaced both and just need to install the power card back into the tv for a test run. The fusible resistor is not the OEM part though, and is considerable smaller, so we'll see what happens. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

when you say smaller I hope you mean size ... 

likewise there are two types of fuse, fast (F) and slow (T). Fitting the same value Fast fuse in place of a Slow (T) fuse will most likely result in an immediate failure whereas the proper Slow(T) value would not blow .. make sure that you have replaced the fuse with the correct rating and type ! Might save you hours of unnecessary searching should it blow again.


----------

